# Romanists attack



## August (Oct 15, 2008)

I've read a few attacks on the reformed faith from Catholic apologists, but this has got to be one of the nastiest and also one of the most ill-informed.

The Heresy of Protestantism

Does anyone know if there is a response to this somewhere?


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 15, 2008)

I think if you have time, you would be a good candidate to write one. 

But, I read the bio of Joseph Hilaire Pierre René Belloc at Wikipedia. He was a writer but religion was not his forte. Pretty much, this paper you cited, is a diatribe from an amateur. 

Read his article on wikipedia and religion is mentioned as a subset to the rest of his writings. I read a few other articles on other websites and political writings seemed to be his thing. 

The RCs tout him as an apologist for the RC faith. One thing I not during this article he wrote, is that typically during apologetics defending a faith, one cites the holy book, viz. the bible. In a quick skim of the article, there is not one use of the scriptures. So, is it a heresy against the LORD Himself or is it just a heresy against your idea and the RCC? 

Get your pen started John because you could write a book just on this article.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Oct 15, 2008)

*An honest look at counter Romanist apologetics.*

When reading or debating with a catholic, when trying to find good sources.. somethings need to be remebered.

Protestants have fringe groups, which are touted by those against religon or a religous sect as representing the whole- for protestants it would be Westboro baptist, TBN, etc... the Catholics have these fringe groups also. so be careful what you assume as representitive of the whole.

two good pro catholic sites are:

1) Catholic.com
2) Bible Christian society.

the first one has the NIhil Obistat. which means its free from doctrinal error and in full accordance with the church (vatican) etc... so my advice- use the first alot. the last thing one wants to do is sound like another stupid protestant arguing with a catholic over something the catholic church doesnt teach or beileve.

unfortunately on the contra side. I actually have not found a good contra catholic dogma website. the ones i know of fall into some errors

1) they attack fringe groups, and mis represent what the catholic church teaches.
2) they apply modes of thinking and assumptions that can just as easily be used to disprove their own interpretation.
3) they often just spout off bible verses, but rarely show why their interpretation is better, and how it jives with the verses that seem to teach contrary to it.
4) they often want to center on one time period to prove that the Catholic church is false- the reformation/inquisition
a) there are 2 sides to that time period.
b) most if not all of the catholic dogma at that time can be traced back to pre Nicea and some even back to pre Jesus.
c) no group of people was really perfect or nice when it came to other groups of different opinions.

so in short, Id like to see where this thread goes, as id like a honest rebuttal 
that makes use of what they actually teach vs what it is supposed they teach.
that addresses the verses they use, and why their interpretation isnt the best fit with the verses you use.


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 15, 2008)

_The Standard Bearer_ of the PRCA is doing a series of articles in advancement of the Reformed faith and against Roman Catholicism in the Oct. 15 and Oct. 30 issues. I received the Oct. 15 issue in the mail yesterday and am savoring it. Rev. Kenneth Koole's editorial, "The Road to Rome is Paved..." is especially good. These should be available online shortly, if they're not already there.

Margaret


----------

